# Which grade blast should I use next...Day 5 or Day 6???



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

Hello ladies,

I am thinking of starting FET again but know that they will ask me what I wanted to do. I guess they will decide medicated or natural. I want medicated as tried natural last time and it was a chemical. 

I have 6 blasts left 2 are day 5 grade 4BB and 4 are day 6, 1 x grade 4BA and 3 x 4BB. I wondered whether I should put back 1 day 5 grade 4BB and 1 day 6 grade 4BA. I know research states day 5 are better than day 6 but my day 6 one has an 'A' in the grade. What do you ladies think? I will certainly take on board what the embyrologist say but just wanted to be prepared.

Lots of people have success with day 6 but my thinking is if it doesnt work this time then I will have a day 5 to try with the others.


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi,

We had to make a similar decision when we had our medicated FET cycle, we had 2 x day 5 blasts and 4 x day 6 blasts. We decided to defrost and replace the two day 5 blasts due to the odds of success being higher with day 5 blasts than with day 6 blasts. At the week 7 scan we could see that both our blasts had implanted but only one little bean had a heartbeat. We went on to have a singleton successful pregnancy and our little miracle is eight months old today. 

There are so many decisions to make on this journey, none of which are easy. I dont know how the grading compared to stage would effect your chances but b grades are still good quality. My gut instinct was to go with the two day 5's and the embryologist advised this course of action too. I guess they're the experts and can guide you in the right direction. Not sure how much help I've been but I just wanted to share that FETs can work. 

Best of luck xxx


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks Lindylou and mighty congrats on your lovely little one. I appreciate your input it gives me hope that FET does work!I guess I will wait and see what they suggest. I do understand that its best to use the day 5s first so thats what I might do. Thanks again for responding xx


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Hey there personally day 6 or 5 doesnt me anything to me had day 5 fresh ended in mc at 10 w now as you can see from my profile my day 6 FET is hanging in there am almost 12 w so fx all good.


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks Tito and congrats and wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy.  I'm having a good feeling about this next cycle regardless of day 5 or 6 with hearing all these positive outcomes. I know everyone reacts differently so hopefully it will work for me too   xx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi,

I don't think it matters at all tbh. I had a day 5 blast which was hatching and it failed. They can tell how quickly they divide and wither they have fragmentation and that determines the quality of the embryo itself, though what they will never be able to do is tell you the quality of your egg and that can determine the difference between a pregnancy orr not regardless of what the embryo looks like. Its pot luck I say. Id go for the day 5 personally due to stats. I do think they are better of inside your body and I regret the fact mine ever went to day 5 and they only put one back in.. But thats a story for another day!

Let us know what you do..

Im on my 2ww wait with a grade 2aa blast at the mo... Hate this thing..


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks forever hopeful I love your name. Sorry about your previous cycle that sucks when that happens. What day are you in 2ww did you do a medicated or natural fet. Congrats on being pupo I know the wait is hard but you have good quality blasts onboard so that's a plus 😃!!!
Wishing this is the one for you good luck 🌞🌞🌞


----------



## foreverhopefull2013 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi, 

Im on day 4 post transfer, it went in on Tuesday.. Just have  feeling its not going to work, im not getting any cramps, and cramps are a good thing..



xxxxxxxx


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

Sorry you feel that way but don't rule out it working. I remember last cycle there was a lady who convinced herself it wouldnt work and was always quite negative and in the end she got her bfp so you never know! No symptoms can sometimes be a good thing so dont worry too much hun I know this 2ww is a killer but it will be over soon. Wishing you lots of luck for otd xx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013 (Jan 31, 2013)

Thankyou..

Did a test this morning, faint line.. don't want to get too excited, bloods tomorrow. Even if it it, there is such  huge long way to go....

Ps: Non medicated, just a small progesterone shot on day of transfer.. x


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

OHHH wow foreverhopefully its absolutely looking hopeful afterall....good luck for bloods and might I say congrats and fingers crossed hun         please keep me posted xx


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

Hello ladies,

How are you doing? Just thought I would update on here...I had the 2 day 5 put back yesterday. They thawed with no problems and the transfer went smoothly so my test day is now 1st June. Really trusting God on this one as I really don't want to go through this again. Did you continue taking aspirin after transfer?


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Congrats Luv on being PUPO i am really struggling with ms i am now 19 weeks n have had it since week 6 i have been out of work since but thanking God for every moment.

Fx for u


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks Tito wow 19 weeks how time flies sorry to hear you're struggling. Not sure what you mean when you say ms but hoping its something that you can rise above...God is a wonderful God and he works wonders so hope it work out for you xx


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Ms is mornng sickness love still suffering but hanging in there i have my gender scan on Monday so quiet excited


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

Sorry hun but guess that's to be expected when pregnant. I tested today and its 2-3wks on clear blue digital so cautiously excited. What are you hoping to have?


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Thats a definate positive love am having a boy am super excited congrats


----------

